# JoGL mit Anwendung verteilen...



## Horschie (10. Apr 2009)

Hi,

sorry für die doofe Frage...mache sowas zum ersten mal: 

Ich habe eine SOftware unter Verwendung von JoGL implementiert. 

Wie aber verteile ich jetzt die Anwendung? JoGL soll ja nicht in 
das Extension-Directory. Einfach einen Installer und das ganze
in die entsprechende Ordner-Struktur einfügen? 


danke
Christoph


----------



## Marco13 (10. Apr 2009)

JOGL mitzuverteilen kann zu Problemen führen - schließlich ist JOGL ja eine native Bibliothek, und damit abhängig von Betriebssystem und Rechner (32 vs. 64 bit)... (Ich hatte es mal bei einer Anwendung mitverteilt, und die Leute mit 64bit-Rechnern wurden dann mit Fehlermeldungen überflutet). Stattdessen ein Download-Link wäre sinnvoller...


----------



## Horschie (11. Apr 2009)

Wie hattest du das mit dem Verteiilen gemacht? 

Notfalls mach ich einfach 2 oder mehr Pakete.


----------



## EgonOlsen (11. Apr 2009)

Mach einfach für jedes System eine Startdatei, also Windows, Windows64, Linux, OSX,...ist doch kein Problem. Die Idee, den Benutzer das selber runterladen zu lassen, halte ich für völlig abwegig. Wer soll das machen und warum? Also ich würde es nicht tun und stattdessen die Anwendung wieder löschen. Entweder die läuft so, wie so ist...oder eben gar nicht.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Apr 2009)

JOGL gibt es in 10 verschiedenen Versionen, mit paketgrößen zwischen 1.2 und 1.5 MB. Ich halte es für abwegig, dass jemand sich gerne 15 MB runterlädt, wenn es auch eine 50kb große JAR tun würde......


----------



## EgonOlsen (11. Apr 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> JOGL gibt es in 10 verschiedenen Versionen, mit paketgrößen zwischen 1.2 und 1.5 MB. Ich halte es für abwegig, dass jemand sich gerne 15 MB runterlädt, wenn es auch eine 50kb große JAR tun würde......


10 Versionen? Was soll das denn alles sein? Man muss doch auch nur jeweils die nativen Teile zusammenpacken, die jars bleiben doch gleich, oder? Oder sind auch die jars plattformabhängig? Das wäre ja der Witz des Tages.
Was willst du mit der "User zum Download bewegen"-Methode denn machen, wenn die aktuelle Jogl-Version inkompatibel zur Anwendung wird? Soll der User dann aus den Tiefen der Jogl-Website die Version 1.x.z.u ausgraben, so sie denn noch da ist. Ich halte das für eine Zumutung.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Apr 2009)

Die Versionen sind, wie auf der Download-Seite ersichtlich

jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-linux-amd64.zip 	 1311949 bytes 	 2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-linux-i586.zip 	1287509 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-macosx-ppc.zip 	1194227 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-macosx-universal.zip 	1503417 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-solaris-amd64.zip 	1250670 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-solaris-i586.zip 	1293161 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-solaris-sparcv9.zip 	1273585 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-solaris-sparc.zip 	1284219 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-windows-amd64.zip 	1136763 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00
jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-windows-i586.zip 	1119923 bytes 	2008-05-23 03:00 

Aber OK: Die JARs sind (hoff' ich doch mal) bei allen gleich und jeweils ca. 1MB, d.h. die 10 verschiedenen "DLL"-Versionen hätten dann noch vielleicht 3MB oder so... Hm. Naja....


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Apr 2009)

Wie wärs, wenn beim ersten Start die richtige JOGL-Version automatisch runtergeladen wird?


----------



## Spacerat (11. Apr 2009)

Ach wozu denn erst beim 1. Start runterladen?
Bei den oberen 10 wurde das wichtigste irgendwie vergessen...
"jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-webstart.zip"
beinhaltet:
-ein jogl.jar
-ein gluegen-rt.jar
-alle "natives" der oben genannten (10) Versionen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (12. Apr 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Ach wozu denn erst beim 1. Start runterladen?
> Bei den oberen 10 wurde das wichtigste irgendwie vergessen...
> "jogl-1.1.2-pre-20080523-webstart.zip"
> beinhaltet:
> ...


Ja, genau. Das passt doch. Was sollen denn dann die ganzen anderen Versionen? Einfach mal einfach scheint schwierig zu sein.


----------

